# Punk Rock Bowling - Las Vegas, NV - May 23rd-25th 2015



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2015)

Who's going this year? Seems like this is starting to grow into one of the big events every year, and i've been hearing good things about it, so I might make it out there this year. StP meetup possibly?

http://www.punkrockbowling.com/


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks awesome but most of the punks I know are too broke to go.


----------



## Tude (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks great ------ I can see a @highwayman there!!! DROPKICK MURPHYS!!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yup I am actually volunteering there at that event. DKM & Mighty Mighty Bosstones its like another hometown throwdown but only in Vegas.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Now I gotta make it out there on time without any hiccups & find a place to crash while I am in town.


----------



## Kal (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not a punk but this does look fun.


----------



## DeVonte Evans (Jan 28, 2015)

Mighty mighty bosstones and TSOL?! These guys still perform?! I need to go to this.


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 9, 2015)

Any way broke kids can get in? Or maybe just hang out and stank up the pool?


----------



## drewski (Feb 10, 2015)

This looks really fuckin' fun. Whoever goes, be sure to check out Murder City Devils, really good band.


----------



## Phil (Apr 7, 2015)

The club shows are pretty sick this year, wish i could go see the bishops green at the templars gigs.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 7, 2015)

looks like most of the tickets are already sold out.


----------



## Phil (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah they went pretty fast. you could still get the icons of fith show. personally love the krum bums.


----------



## wandercrusty (Apr 23, 2015)

trying to catch a ride out after Punk Rock Bowling to ANYWHERE. hit me up


----------



## Art101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking great line up I too love the Murder City Devils,DKM,Bosstones,and Jello ohh my.Course my PO would prob not give me permission to go to Vegas lol.


----------



## wandercrusty (May 15, 2015)

DonnyTrashmouth said:


> Any way broke kids can get in? Or maybe just hang out and stank up the pool?


spanging across the street will get you tickets, beers, cash. just gotta find a sweet spot out of the sun. got VIP wristbands last year spanging. wish i could be there; but the way my rideshare is going i might just.


----------

